# Spinning: I’ve been sucked in!



## farrieremily (Aug 14, 2016)

Well. I spent a few hours at the Black Swamp Spinning Guild Market Day. 
Picked up a bit of roving and put a deposit on an Ashford wheel!
I have obligations this afternoon so I hope to pick it up tomorrow. (Otherwise I will be stuck until next weekend waiting impatiently)

I’m sure I’ll be here with questions galore once I get going and start dying too!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Yay for you! You are in for a whole lot of fun. And everyone is here to help you.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Welcome to the wonderful world of fiber spinning, dyeing, etc.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Welcome to dark side! Enjoy.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

YEAH!!! Which Ashford? They're my favorite...????????????????


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Have fun!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome to the fiber junky group. Oh so many talented people here to help you so remember no silly questions here. Are you ready to have some fiber fun. Spinning is wonderful Just think of all those wonderful yarns you will be spinning then knitting or crocheting. I have a Ashford Traditional. Old Red she is the best. We have been together for many years and she is a work horse. Want to see your first yarn and many more to come.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

farrieremily said:


> Well. I spent a few hours at the Black Swamp Spinning Guild Market Day. Picked up a bit of roving and put a deposit on an Ashford wheel!I have obligations this afternoon so I hope to pick it up tomorrow. (Otherwise I will be stuck until next weekend waiting impatiently) I'm sure I'll be here with questions galore once I get going and start dying too!


While you are waiting, browse through the back pages here you will find lots of spinning and dyeing information.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Oh how exciting for you ☺


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Yay!


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

You will love it. I learnt on an Ashford. Have lots of fun.


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

Congrats! As you can see I have a traveler, and it's my treasure! ????????????????????


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Yay!


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

:sm24: You are in for a lot of fun.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Yay! Be careful. I started 3 years ago. I now have 5 wheels and probably 20 bumps of fiber to spin.

Oh, and I don’t regret any of it. If anyone is critical, I say “I could be spending the money on cocaine, wouldn’t that be worse?” Makes them laugh!


----------



## farrieremily (Aug 14, 2016)

Well she’s a little Ashford Traveler!!!

I’ve been playing around a bit but I beed to go over and tighten up a couple nuts. The lovely lady who had her did a thorough once over/clean up and I think a few replacements parts. 
Got a lesson and a grab bag of different fibers to play with and a handful of helpful tips❤

I could hardly be happier! 

I know have at least one little girl who is pretty sure she should be learning spinning now.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

farrieremily said:


> Well she's a little Ashford Traveler!!!
> 
> I've been playing around a bit but I beed to go over and tighten up a couple nuts. The lovely lady who had her did a thorough once over/clean up and I think a few replacements parts.
> Got a lesson and a grab bag of different fibers to play with and a handful of helpful tips❤
> ...


She's a beauty! Mine's a 1962 Ashford Traditional.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Welcome to the long, slippery slope.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

farrieremily said:


> Well she's a little Ashford Traveler!!!
> 
> I've been playing around a bit but I beed to go over and tighten up a couple nuts. The lovely lady who had her did a thorough once over/clean up and I think a few replacements parts.
> Got a lesson and a grab bag of different fibers to play with and a handful of helpful tips❤
> ...


That's a beautiful wheel! I have an Ashford Traditional and just love her. You will have so much fun. Enjoy!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

She is a beauty!

I grew up and lived over 35 years just south of you, in Toledo and graduated from BGSU. Sadly I wasn't a spinner back then, so never had the pleasure of attending the Black Swamp event. 
Oh, but do try to come to the Michigan Fiber Festival in Allegan, August 17-19, 2018. SO MUCH to see and do and buy! https://www.michiganfiberfestival.info/


----------



## Melody-Ann (Apr 11, 2017)

farrieremily said:


> Well she's a little Ashford Traveler!!!
> 
> I've been playing around a bit but I beed to go over and tighten up a couple nuts. The lovely lady who had her did a thorough once over/clean up and I think a few replacements parts.
> Got a lesson and a grab bag of different fibers to play with and a handful of helpful tips❤
> ...


That's a really nice wheel! Congratulations! Happy spinning! :sm24:


----------



## farrieremily (Aug 14, 2016)

Reba1 said:


> She is a beauty!
> 
> I grew up and lived over 35 years just south of you, in Toledo and graduated from BGSU. Sadly I wasn't a spinner back then, so never had the pleasure of attending the Black Swamp event.
> Oh, but do try to come to the Michigan Fiber Festival in Allegan, August 17-19, 2018. SO MUCH to see and do and buy! https://www.michiganfiberfestival.info/


That one was recommended several times by the seller. She says many people just go camp and hang out for the weekend. 
It sounds like so much fun.


----------



## farrieremily (Aug 14, 2016)

Thank you, everyone! I’m really happy with it and having fun doing a little spinning with the different samples. 
I think I’m going to look into changing from how she taught me, predrafting, to drafting as I’m spinning. 
She talked a lot about how it blends the colors but I like solid colored yarns so it’s not something I’m really worried about.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I predraft all my fiber It helps when you have arthritis and won't make your fingers hurt if you are spinning for a long time. It is your choice on what you feel more comfortable with. Enjoy that wheel and let's see what you played with so far.


----------

